# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Jurigeek] La carte musique pour les djeuns

## Grand_Maître_B

_"La génisse a cela de beau qu'elle peut ruminer sans comprendre"_, écrivait Jacques Chirac dans son inoubliable chef-d'oeuvre "Le salaud de l'agriculture", mais ce n'était pas la meilleure façon de rendre hommage à la célèbre formule d'Anatole France, _"La jeunesse a cela de beau qu'elle peut admirer sans comprendre"._
  Non, c'est Frédéric Mitterrand, homme de culture pas du tout physique, qui vient d'accomplir la prouesse de remettre au gout du jour cet auteur légendaire, grâce au décret 2010-1267 du 25 octobre 2010 relatif à la « Carte musique ».
 Si le premier article nous apprend simplement que : "Afin de favoriser la consommation légale de musique en ligne, il est institué pour une durée de deux ans une aide à l'accès à la musique numérique dématérialisée. Cette aide est destinée à contribuer au financement de l'accès aux offres dénommées « Carte musique » dans les conditions précisées par les articles qui suivent", c'est le deuxième article qui précise que cette offre dénommée « Carte musique » est proposée "à des personnes dont l'âge ne peut être inférieur à 12 ans ni supérieur à 25 ans révolus et ayant leur résidence sur le territoire de la République" (article 2).

 C'est donc bien aux djeuns de 12 à 25 ans que s'adresse le décret, alors, prenons un jeune au hasard et lisons-lui la suite de l'article 2: "L'aide est attribuée aux éditeurs de services de communication au public en ligne établis sur le territoire de la République, dans un Etat membre de l'Union européenne ou signataire de l'accord sur l'Espace économique européen proposant un accès à des offres de musique en ligne dans les conditions suivantes :
 1° Les éditeurs qui souhaitent s'associer à l'opération proposent une offre dénommée « Carte musique » à des personnes dont l'âge ne peut être inférieur à 12 ans ni supérieur à 25 ans révolus et ayant leur résidence sur le territoire de la République ;
 2° L'offre est composée d'œuvres musicales émanant des catalogues de plus de cinq auteurs, artistes-interprètes ou leurs ayants droit, et de plus de trois producteurs de phonogrammes ;
 3° Lorsque l'offre est principalement composée de musique de variété, les éditeurs réservent, sur la page d'accueil de cette offre, une proportion substantielle des œuvres, dont l'exposition est assurée autrement que par la seule mention du titre, à des œuvres musicales d'expression française ou interprétées dans une langue régionale en usage en France, notamment par l'exposition de visuels ou la mise à disposition d'extraits ;
 4° L'offre bénéficie du label délivré par la Haute Autorité pour la diffusion des œuvres et la protection des droits sur internet par application de l'article L. 331-23 du Code de la propriété intellectuelle ;
 5° Les éditeurs de services contribuent au financement de l'offre à hauteur de 20 % de son montant, le montant pouvant être atteint grâce aux contributions des ayants droit. Cette contribution peut notamment porter sur les dépenses réalisées pour promouvoir l'offre ou prendre la forme de tarifs plus avantageux sur une ou plusieurs sélections d'œuvres composées d'une part significative d'œuvres de producteurs indépendants ou de durées d'abonnement supérieures en comparaison avec les autres offres du même éditeur."
 Là déjà, le djeun habitué à Jackass 3D et autres Twiligtheries est perplexe, mais ne le laissons pas reprendre son souffle et enchaînons avec l'article 3:
 "Le montant de l'aide est annuellement égal à la moitié des sommes perçues par l'éditeur de service en paiement d'une offre musicale répondant aux conditions de l'article 2 ci-dessus :
 1° Il ne peut être supérieur à 5 millions d'euros par éditeur de services et par an ;
 2° Il ne peut être supérieur à 25 euros par utilisateur de « Carte musique » et par an ;
 3° L'aide est accordée dans la limite d'un million d'offres « Carte musique » par an.
 Puis ajoutons immédiatement l'article 4 : "L'aide est attribuée, sur les crédits inscrits au budget du ministre chargé de la culture, par décision du ministre de la culture et de la communication sur le fondement d'une convention formalisant les engagements pris par l'éditeur de service, notamment ceux mentionnés au 5° de l'article 2. La convention précise les modalités du contrôle mis en œuvre pour s'assurer du respect des limites prévues à l'article 3."
 Enfin, achevons la démonstration avec l'article 5 : "Les demandes d'aide sont adressées au ministre de la culture et de la communication accompagnées des documents suivants :
 1° Les attestations fiscales et sociales émanant des administrations compétentes, permettant de constater la régularité de la situation de l'entreprise au regard de la législation fiscale et de la sécurité sociale ou, à défaut, une déclaration sur l'honneur de l'éditeur ;
 2° Lorsque la demande est effectuée par un éditeur dont la demande de labellisation de l'article L. 331-23 du Code de la propriété intellectuelle susvisé est en cours d'instruction par la Haute Autorité pour la diffusion des œuvres et la protection des droits sur internet, l'éditeur atteste sur l'honneur que l'intégralité de l'offre de musique présente sur son site internet est proposée avec l'autorisation des titulaires des droits prévus aux livres Ier et II du code de la propriété intellectuelle lorsqu'elle est requise et qu'il a sollicité auprès de la Haute Autorité l'attribution de ce label.
 Les modalités de présentation des demandes d'aide sont établies par le ministre de la culture et de la communication. Le ministre de la culture et de la communication peut compléter et préciser la liste des pièces justificatives mentionnées ci-dessus."
 Et voilà ! Regardez son oeil vitreux ! Le jeune admire sa carte musique, mais sans rien comprendre à son intérêt, c'est magnifique, merci à notre gouvernement de prouver ainsi qu'Anatole France était un visionnaire.
 Pardon ? Et l'offre alors, à quoi correspond-elle vraiment ? Comment la carte musique permettra-elle de lutter efficacement contre le piratage ? Aucune idée, je dois être trop jeune, j'ai rien pigé.


Voir la news (1 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## Sybylle

Non valable sur IThune$ (pour ceux concernés) donc sans aucun intérêt pour le djeuns à Ipod ou Iphone....
Encore une daube pour faire croire que c'est pour le bien des artistes et que non, Hadopi ce n'est pas que la surveillance organisée et le flicage du peuple: c'est aussi aider les multinationale les plus puissante à perpétuer leur modèle obsolète au frais de la princesse et non de Naboléon.

Au fait, il n'y a aucun contrôle sur l'age...

----------


## Tenebras

Super...
C'est surement encore une brillante idée qui permettra aux majors et leurs artistes mainstreams de toucher des sous et aux rares labels indépendants et petits groupes originaux de finir de crever la gueule ouverte...
Parce que la, si on a un service juridique (et des potes au ministère) il y a surement moyen de ramasser des brouzoufs d'argent public non?

----------


## Killy

Ah ben tiens j'ai appris ce matin qu'au dessus de 25 les gens ne pirataient pas ou plus. 
Ou alors j'ai rien compris  :tired:

----------


## thylkerisis

Je n'ai pas tout compris, la carte est-elle financée à 100% par l'état? Ou les majors, doivent-elle participer financièrement à l'opération? Dans le cas contraire cela me semble être un beau cadeaux a ces dernières: J'imagine que l'aide de l'état, et donc d'une certaine manière l'argent des contribuables, part directement chez les majors et pas aux artistes. Nos impôts financent donc ces sociétés privés. Si on rajoute à cela le coût d'Hadopi ça commence à faire pas mal. 

Alors évidement le secteur de la musique n'est pas le seul à bénéficier de ces aides, on pourrait par exemple citer les primes à la casse pour l'industrie automobile... Mais allez savoir pourquoi j'ai l'impression de moins me faire enfiler dans ce cas là.

Au moins, ils n'auront pas ma liberté de penser...  ::):

----------


## Xylitol-miradent

:WTF:  ::XD:: 


On s'en fou mec. Personne ici va s'acheter une carte musique. C'est quand que t'arrêtes tes pavés ? 

En plus t'as rien pigé. On en sort grandis de ton article....  :tired: 

Et je sors banni de mon message.

----------


## Sybylle

Plus de détails sur PCI: http://www.pcinpact.com/actu/news/60203-carte-musique-jeune-ayantsdroit-decret.htm

----------


## Skiant

> On s'en fou mec. Personne ici va s'acheter une carte musique. C'est quand que t'arrêtes tes pavés ? 
> 
> En plus t'as rien pigé. On en sort grandis de ton article....


Fascinant. C'est si rare, de voir un si beau spécimen atteint de manque flagrant de second degré, dans nos vertes contrées.

----------


## Akajouman

> On s'en fou mec. Personne ici va s'acheter une carte musique. C'est quand que t'arrêtes tes pavés ? 
> 
> En plus t'as rien pigé. On en sort grandis de ton article....


Mais t'es vraiment qu'un con toi. J'ai jamais vu un mec aussi borné et simple d'esprit.  ::O: 

Désolé pour les insultes, mais il faut que ça sorte quand je vois ça. 


Sinon super article (encore une fois) de GMB.

Mais en fait la carte musique, c'est juste pour payer les titres moins cher, et en plus on est limité dans le choix?  :tired:

----------


## Davidguigeek

Ce qui est drôle c'est l'idée de "haute autorité" et son utilisation abusive afin d'éviter de citer le nom complet du machin ou son acronyme. 

Autorité ? Pas assez efficace. 
Il faut appeler Haute Autorité !

Et si ça marche pas ? 
Il faudra appeler Super Autorité ?

25€ par carte venant de mes impôts, 25€ payés par le djeuns. Encore un cadeau aux bourgeois ! Bravo.

----------


## Arseur

Apparemment, sur iTunes ça marche, d'après quelques sites d'actu Apple. Donc si on s'achète une carte de 25 euros, le compte est crédité de 50. Et avec ça on peut se payer, si j'ai bien compris, tout ce qui est en vente sur iTunes, donc musique, mais aussi films, séries, ebooks, et même applis iPhone.

Si j'étais développeur, je me payerais une carte à 25 euros pour m'acheter plein de fois mon appli, je gagnerais 70% de 50 euros, donc 10 euros dans la poche...  ::rolleyes:: 

Edit: Propagande §


 :^_^:

----------


## Sybylle

> Mais en fait la carte musique, c'est juste pour payer les titres moins cher, et en plus on est limité dans le choix?


C'est pour faire croire qu'ils encouragent l'offre légale, alors qu'en fait ils ne font qu'engraisser les majors au détriment des consommateurs et des contribuables. La part de financement initialement supportée par les majors (déjà ridicule) est tout simplement laissée à leur discrétion sans aucune obligation: donc ils ne donnent rien.

----------


## Djemorin

> Ah ben tiens j'ai appris ce matin qu'au dessus de 25 les gens ne pirataient pas ou plus. 
> Ou alors j'ai rien compris


Non, ça veut dire que là tu as droit.
Ou alors j'ai rien compris :;): 

Edit: Oooooooh, la belle pub bien pourrie...

----------


## audioK

Sarko est vraiment généreux, qu'est ce qu'il ne ferait pas pour ses pauvres amis sans le sous du fouquet's...et tout ça avec notre argent. Ce qu'il y a de bien avec ce gouvernement c'est qu'ils ne se cachent même plus pour faire ce genre de chose...c'est là que je me demande si ils sont complètement déconnecté ou si ils sont sur d'eux pour 2012  :tired: 
[Mode paranoïa on] mais vu tout ce qui se passe en ce moment dans ce pays, et la corruption flagrante du gouvernement, j'ai du mal à croire à la validité des résultats des prochaines élections, mais bon ça c'est une autre histoire. [Mode paranoïa off]

----------


## Yazoo

Et pendant ce temps la, l'Etat utilise les millions d'euros que les travailleurs payent en impôts tous les ans pour les reverser directement aux majors. Et après on nous dit "Ah ben ya plus de sous, il va falloir travailler quelques années de plus les amis".

Elle est belle la France...

----------


## Guest

Bon, on monte un label pour gratter des thunes ?

----------


## wonder-wombat

> Je n'ai pas tout compris, la carte est-elle financée à 100% par l'état? Ou les majors, doivent-elle participer financièrement à l'opération?


Non, l'Etat participe pour la moitié et l'autre moitié est prise en charge par les plateformes de téléchargement si j'ai bien compris. 
Donc c'est tout bénef' pour les ayant-droit !  :tired:

----------


## tibur

Ça vaut pas la carte j'Aime la Musique: http://www.cartejaimelamusique.fr/ ...

----------


## Arseur

> Ça vaut pas la carte j'Aime la Musique: http://www.cartejaimelamusique.fr/ ...


 :^_^:  Excellent !

----------


## Wingi

> Non, l'Etat participe pour la moitié et l'autre moitié est prise en charge par les plateformes de téléchargement si j'ai bien compris. 
> Donc c'est tout bénef' pour les ayant-droit !


De ce que j'ai lu ici et là, les ayant-droits étaient initialement prévus dans la répartition des subventions, mais les négociations n'auraient pas abouties ...

Du coup, il leur est _possible_ (mais non obligatoire) de participer à la promotion (propagande ?) des plateformes de téléchargement (légal).

Je laisse chacun libre de sa conclusion sur l'engagement des ayant-droits à promouvoir "leurs" "oeuvres".

----------


## Hubert Charge

Sinon: http://www.zdnet.fr/actualites/info-...s-39755759.htm

----------


## gros_bidule

cartejaimelamusique.fr => c'est pour de la musique libre & gratos, donc c'est facile de mettre ça en avant :/ Même pas besoin de carte pour ça.

Sinon pour l'idée de la Carte Musique => bah c'est bien la première fois que je suis déçu par un article de GMB.
On laisse entendre que c'est une bêtise, on explique pas grand chose, et on voit tous les moutons, canards.. heu canards-moutons, canartons ? moutards ? enfin bref moutons qui appliquent le principe du "ouaiiiiis il a raison c'est nul, houuuuu". M'enfin bon, effet de masse + fans + ados = comportement de mouton, logique (non pas taper, pas taper, haaaaa pas là salaud !).

*Explication* : (à lire avant de me traiter de tous les noms)
A la base, l'idée était bonne : venir en aide à ceux qui achètent. Pour une fois que l'on ne met pas des bâtons dans les roues de ceux qui ne piratent pas, c'est plutôt intelligent.
Malheureusement, on constate que c'est l'acheteur + l'état qui paie entre 90 et 100% du prix des titres achetés, donc gros cadeaux aux distributeurs (potes à notre président ? sûrement)

----------


## Yazoo

> cartejaimelamusique.fr => c'est pour de la musique libre & gratos, donc c'est facile de mettre ça en avant :/ Même pas besoin de carte pour ça.
> 
> Sinon pour l'idée de la Carte Musique => bah c'est bien la première fois que je suis déçu par un article de GMB.
> On laisse entendre que c'est une bêtise, on explique pas grand chose, et on voit tous les moutons, canards.. heu canards-moutons, canartons ? moutards ? enfin bref moutons qui appliquent le principe du "ouaiiiiis il a raison c'est nul, houuuuu". M'enfin bon, effet de masse + fans + ados = comportement de mouton, logique (non pas taper, pas taper, haaaaa pas là salaud !).
> 
> *Explication* : (à lire avant de me traiter de tous les noms)
> A la base, l'idée était bonne : venir en aide à ceux qui achètent. Pour une fois que l'on ne met pas des bâtons dans les roues de ceux qui ne piratent pas, c'est plutôt intelligent.
> Malheureusement, on constate que c'est l'acheteur + l'état qui paie entre 90 et 100% du prix des titres achetés, donc gros cadeaux aux distributeurs (potes à notre président ? sûrement)


Ok donc au final tu rejoins l'avis général ?

----------


## Wingi

> Ok donc au final tu rejoins l'avis général ?


Oui, mais sans être d'accord  ::): 
Mais cela n'engage que moi !

----------


## gros_bidule

Non dans le sens où l'idée est louable et bien pensée (on aide enfin les gens honnêtes au lieu de les faire raquer à cause des vilains pirates. Je ne sais pas pour vous, mais c'est la première proposition de ce type que je vois).
Oui dans le sens où l'application est foireuse (cadeaux aux distributeurs).

----------


## Guest

C'est une idée idiote : on encourage l'industrie musicale à poursuivre dans son modèle au lieu de la pousser à trouver de nouvelles solutions et à se renouveler.

----------


## gros_bidule

Oui et non.
Oui dans le sens où ça ne s'attaque pas au piratage (à vrai dire, ce truc ne s'adresse qu'aux acheteurs, pas les talibans numériques).
Non car je ne crois pas que ce soit si simple : j'ai l'impression que la toute puissance qu'offre Internet est LA bonne excuse pour se donner le droit de se servir sans payer. Ok Internet est là, mais -sans sombrer dans les délires d'ACTA & co- ce n'est pas une raison pour le laisser faire. 
Les distributeurs ont certes des efforts à faire, mais ce n'est pas forcément sur les plans que l'on croit (je suis certain que des prix décents inciteraient les gens à acheter de nouveau : depuis l'invention du CD les prix ont augmentés comme des tarés sans jamais rebaisser, forcément ça va pas)
Y'a du boulot.

----------


## perverpepere

> Non dans le sens où l'idée est louable et bien pensée (on aide enfin les gens honnêtes au lieu de les faire raquer à cause des vilains pirates. Je ne sais pas pour vous, mais c'est la première proposition de ce type que je vois).
> Oui dans le sens où l'application est foireuse (cadeaux aux distributeurs).


Comme beaucoup de nos obligations de citoyen, sur le papier et dans l'esprit c'est une bonne chose.
Dans la réalité, c'est de la mairde juste bon à te pomper du pognon.

Ex:
-Le contrôle technique, devrait permettre de savoir si ta voiture est OK ou pas pour circuler, dans la réalité de nombreux centre laisse passer des épaves. (perso j'ai eu le CT Ok, avec un pare brise fissuré, un phare HS, et des étriers de frein grippé).

----------


## Montigny

Nos politiques sont surement abonnés à une carte spéciale : Carte Conneries (d'ailleurs ils y trouve un super service dans cette carte : Dépense des fonds publique , et naturellement , ce service est sans limite de plafonnement...) cette carte ne leur coûte pas un rond ... par contre à nous ...  ::|:

----------


## Guest

> Oui et non.
> Oui dans le sens où ça ne s'attaque pas au piratage (à vrai dire, ce truc ne s'adresse qu'aux acheteurs, pas les talibans numériques).
> Non car je ne crois pas que ce soit si simple : j'ai l'impression que la toute puissance qu'offre Internet est LA bonne excuse pour se donner le droit de se servir sans payer. Ok Internet est là, mais -sans sombrer dans les délires d'ACTA & co- ce n'est pas une raison pour le laisser faire.


Non mais la question c'est pas "comment stopper le piratage ?". C'est plutôt de se demander comment faire de l'argent avec la musique (si c'est encore possible (ça l'est)), en prenant compte du fait qu'il y aura de toute façon piratage.

----------


## fitfat

> Non valable sur IThune$


Ah ? On peut donc pas acheter de film ou d'app avec la CMJ sur l'AppStore ?

----------


## Guest

> Ah ? On peut donc pas acheter de film ou d'app avec la CMJ sur l'AppStore ?


Si, si, on peut. Même si on devrait pas.

----------


## XWolverine

> perso j'ai eu le CT Ok, avec un pare brise fissuré, un phare HS, et des étriers de frein grippé.


Ce n'est pas parce que la loi n'est pas respectée (la société qui a fait ton contrôle technique est en défaut) qu'elle est mauvaise. Sur l'utilité globale du truc (pour engraisser les pros ?), je suis d'accord pour dire que des organes importants sont exclus du contrôle (et d'autres qui le moins sont moins sont sujets à contre-visite), mais tu ne peux pas dire que le fait d'avoir mis en place ce contrôle ne sert à rien parce que certains ne font pas leur boulot (il est con, d'ailleurs, il aurait pu te gratter plus de blé en te refusant le CT).
Sur le vrai sujet, franchement, je n'ai rien compris et je n'essaierai pas si GMB ne décrypte pas un peu d'abord  ::P:  (t'façon, je ne suis plus concerné niveau âge).

----------


## fitfat

> Si, si, on peut. Même si on devrait pas.


Ah cool. Bon, ben je vais profiter de l'offre promotionel de 40% de bénef sur l'achat massif de sa propre apps avec cette carte.

Merci  :B):

----------


## perverpepere

> (t'façon, je ne suis plus concerné niveau âge).


Bas comment ils vont le controler l'age ? Comme pour les site porno, avec une case à cocher : Je certifie avoir entre 12 et 25 ans ?

----------


## zabuza

> Et je sors banni de mon message.


Il etait magnifique celui là, un héros des temps moderne.





> Non valable sur IThune$ (pour ceux concernés) donc sans aucun intérêt pour le djeuns à Ipod ou Iphone..


En même temps on peut acheter un MP3 et le transférer sur son ipod ^^

----------


## MrPapillon

Je suppose qu'il y aura un organisme spécial créé pour envoyer une lettre de menace à tous ceux qui auront "fraudé" sur l'âge ou qui auront utilisé plusieurs fois leurs droits à 25€ et les punir gaillardement.

Je pige pas trop le concept de la carte fidélité/promos payée par le contribuable. Vivement  des cartes Carrouf, Monoprix et CanardPC.

----------


## perverpepere

> Je pige pas trop le concept de la carte fidélité/promos payée par le contribuable. Vivement  des cartes Carrouf, Monoprix et CanardPC.


Pour CanardPC la sécu va bientôt nous le rembourser  ::):  ::):

----------


## Killy

> (on aide enfin les gens honnêtes au lieu de les faire raquer à cause des vilains pirates. Je ne sais pas pour vous, mais c'est la première proposition de ce type que je vois).


Je viens de passer les 25 ans ce mois ci et j'achète des CD mais jamais de musique dématérialisée. 
Qui m'aide moi hein  :Emo: 
(c'était juste pour me plaindre gratuitement  :tired: )

----------


## Darkfire8

Moi je trouve ça super cool surtout pour deezer à pas cher... :mecquiàmoinsde25ans:
Mais ils auraient du (si c'est légal) limiter l'offre aux sites français...

----------


## darkgrievous

> Si, si, on peut. Même si on devrait pas.


Oui et non
http://www.numerama.com/magazine/171...ns-iphone.html




> le "bug" qui brouille la communication était connu de la rue de Valois, qui n'a pas réussi à convaincre Apple de modifier sa plateforme pour réserver les crédits au seul achat de musique. Electron Libre, qui a assisté à la conférence de presse de lancement du dispositif, rapporte toutefois que "le gouvernement ne dédommagera pas le fabricant californien pour les achats ne correspondant pas à de la musique". Ce sera transparent pour le consommateur, mais pas pour Apple qui prend la différence à sa charge.

----------


## superlag

> Bon, on monte un label pour gratter des thunes ?


On peut pas monter un label comme ça, tu dois avoir l'aval d'un organisme parisien.
Après si c'est uniquement pour te produire toi la par contre ça se fait très simplement.

----------


## Guest

> On peut pas monter un label comme ça, tu dois avoir l'aval d'un organisme parisien.
> Après si c'est uniquement pour te produire toi la par contre ça se fait très simplement.


Pas grave, on demande l'aval. On a le temps.

----------


## Akajouman

> Bon, on monte un label pour gratter des thunes ?


Voila, ça c'est de l'idée.  ::o:

----------


## Akajouman

> Il etait magnifique celui là, un héros des temps moderne.


C'est Néo qui a rajouté cette phrase.  :;):

----------


## Nieur

Limiter une carte au 12-25 ans, c'est pas anticonstitutionnel ? Au moins pour les 18-25 qui sont différenciés du reste du monde, les mineurs n'étant pas citoyens donc pas égaux aux citoyens.

Bisous

----------


## Guest

Et faire un tarif étudiant, chômeur, senior, c'est anticonstitutionnel aussi ?

----------


## Ze Venerable

Ils en parlaient dans une émission de radio. L'objectif serait de donner l'occasion à des personnes qui jusque là pirataient d'acheter de la musique en leur proposant des titres à prix réduit.
 Les autorités espèrent qu'ainsi ces personnes réaliseront que la musique à une valeur, que cela leur fera réviser l'idée que c'est une chose qui se téléchope à l'envie.

Le plan pour atteindre ces jeunes délinquants c'est que ce soit les familles (voir les amis) qui leur offrent la fameuse carte.

----------


## fredmj

'Universal Music Group' n'a (officiellement) fait qu'un chiffre d'affaire de *25Milliards de dollars en 2009*. cf http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Universal_Music_Group.
Mais ne pleurez plus, grâce (grasse) aux huiles du gouvernement français, ces quelques millions leurs permettront d'organiser quelques soirées arrosées, poudrées et "escortisées".

Le monde politique est la première entreprise de Françe et la plus corrompue, les grands groupes de presse son département communication, la police son service d'ordre, et les pirates (mais les vrais sont bien peu nombreux) notre seul espoir dans cette guerre de l'alliance rebelle face au pouvoir impérial.

Il va falloir que je prenne ma carte du partie pirate moi! : http://partipirate.org/blog/index.php

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> L'objectif serait de donner l'occasion à des personnes qui jusque là pirataient d'acheter de la musique en leur proposant des titres à prix réduit.
>  Les autorités espèrent qu'ainsi ces personnes réaliseront que la musique à une valeur, que cela leur fera réviser l'idée que c'est une chose qui se téléchope à l'envie.


 :^_^: 

SAns déconner, t'y crois ?
Le plan c'est de tirer un peu de pognon pour filer aux copains, comme d'hab'.
Y'a aucune volonté d'éducation là-dedans, simplement ça va renflouer un peu plus les caisses  débordantes de certains.
La naîveté en 2007, je peux encore comprendre. Aujourd'hui y'a plus de question à se poser sur l'orientation et les objectifs  du président.

----------


## Okxyd

Comme quoi les vieux croutons sont vraiment pas en phase avec leur époque, autant on ne peut pas reprocher aux vieux de ne pas comprendre les jeunes, autant là c'est vraiment débile car les piratins sont loin d'être restreint à une génération, c'est aux major de s'adapter ou de crever, pas au consommateur.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Non mais ça ils l'ont bien compris hein.
Leur but c'est de gratter au max tant que ça marche.

----------


## Ze Venerable

En fait ouai j'y crois, dans le sens où j'imagine que des gens là-haut espèrent vraiment que ce "cadeau" aura un effet éducatif. 

Après ces personnes ont prévues les retombées positives pour les maisons de disques, mais pour ce qui est de savoir si ça c'est un effet désiré, voir même la motivation principale, j'en sais rien. 
Ca dépend d'où est partie l'idée, elle a pu venir d'un secrétaire d'état n'ayant aucune affinité avec les maisons de disques comme elle a pu être soufflée par celles-ci.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Non mais s'ils veulent vendre, qu'ils arrêtent avec leurs tarifs à la noix, surtout pour du mp3 ou équivalent. C'est pas un problème d'éducation en général, mais un problème de thunes.

----------


## aRthuR bRown

> Non, l'Etat participe pour la moitié et l'autre moitié est prise en charge par les plateformes de téléchargement si j'ai bien compris. 
> Donc c'est tout bénef' pour les ayant-droit !


Les FAI devait être surtaxer et les ayants droits devaient participer mais apparemment (à confirmer) l'état finance à 100% cette carte.

Ça me rappelle un peu en un sens le renflouement des banques lors de la crise, enfin en pire puisque cette fois les sociétés en questions ne sont pas en danger(et leur disparition ne menace pas l'équilibre économique du pays), ils doivent crier au loup au moins depuis l'invention de la cassette audio.

Donc, on maintient sous perfusion des sociétés qui voient le "business" de la musique de la même manière qu'il y a 40 ans.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Euh c'est pas 50% Etat 50% l'utilisateur normalement ?
Ca a changé ?

----------


## aRthuR bRown

> Euh c'est pas 50% Etat 50% l'utilisateur normalement ?
> Ca a changé ?


Ha peut être... Enfin au final ça ne change pas grand chose, et du coup ça casse pas mal l'intérêt de la carte: demander au pirate de payer pour télécharger...

En plus les tarifs des plateformes de téléchargement est souvent plus élevé que ceux du support physique.

----------


## Ivan Joukov

Le plus nauséabond dans cette histoire est surtout que l'état "en faillite" qui s'en prend aux privilèges des plus pauvres pour compenser sa dette trouve néanmoins toujours des millions d'euros pour subventionner des entreprises privées qui sont encore très loin de crever, et ce car elles n'ont pas ou mal su s'adapter à l'évolution des technologies et du marché.

 Patrons de majors comme tous les grands patrons n'ayez crainte l'état n'a malheureusement toujours pas prévu d'être interventionniste à part quand il s'agit de vous faire quelques cadeaux.

----------


## Ze Venerable

> Non mais s'ils veulent vendre, qu'ils arrêtent avec leurs tarifs à la noix, surtout pour du mp3 ou équivalent. C'est pas un problème d'éducation en général, mais un problème de thunes.


Oui mais ce que je me demande aussi, c'est si à l'époque où la musique n'était pas disponible gratuitement aussi facilement les gens se plaignaient autant du prix de leurs cd et k7. C'était comme ça et pis c'est tout, comme pour les autres industries où les produits sont uniquement disponible en payant le prix fort, prix qui est fixé selon l'offre et la demande.

----------


## Shourka

Si j'ecoute autre chose que la musique de type Yannick Noah, Jacques Brel, Muse et Booba, ca marche aussi ? Ah, mais suis je bête. Je deteste acheter en dematerialisé.

----------


## Ivan Joukov

> [...] comme pour les autres industries où les produits sont uniquement disponible en payant le prix fort, prix qui est fixé selon l'offre et la demande.


Non justement la demande ne cesse de baisser mais l'offre ne s'adapte pas et cela fait près de 15 ans qu'elle refuse de s'adapter sachant qu'elle ira droit dans le mur. Dans tout marché les entreprises faisant des erreurs stratégiques aussi lourdes sont automatiquement pénalisées par le système et laissent leur place à celles ayant su innover et rebondir. Mais le système des majors est tel qu'un tout petit nombre de puissances financières et d'artistes verrouillent tout en pleine conscience tout en pleurant sur leur mort annoncée pour arriver à partir avec quelques millions en plus avant que la maison ne s'écroule vraiment...

----------


## arkangl

> Oui mais ce que je me demande aussi, c'est si à l'époque où la musique n'était pas disponible gratuitement aussi facilement les gens se plaignaient autant du prix de leurs cd et k7. C'était comme ça et pis c'est tout, comme pour les autres industries où les produits sont uniquement disponible en payant le prix fort, prix qui est fixé selon l'offre et la demande.


J'y étais:

- On se plaignait pareil.
- On achetait tous des K7 vierges par pack de 20, toute bonne chaine hifi avait un double lecteur/enregistreur.
- On s'échangeait les CDs et K7 dans la cour du collège.
- On allait à la médiathèque emprunter des CDs pour les copier sur K7.
- On enregistrait les chansons qui passaient à la radio.
- On faisait des mixtapes.

En résumé: c'était pareil, sauf qu'on se foutait un peu de la qualité du son, et on s'échangeait les albums physiquement au lieu de le faire en ligne.

Tout ça pour dire que, non, le coup de carte (qui équivaut à avoir 4 albums pour le prix de 2, en gros, non?) comme solution au piratage, je n'y crois pas une seconde.

Dans mon expérience, quand on n'a pas les moyens de payer la musique au prix fort, on la copie, parce que vivre sans musique sous prétexte qu'on est pauvre, ça craint pas mal.

----------


## Baal-84

arkangl ça n'a rien de comparable. Pour copier un cd faut déjà se le procurer, acheter la cassette, enregistrer la plupart du temps en vitesse x1, attendre que ce soit fini, lancer le deuxième enregistrement, etc, etc, etc ... Ce qui prenait des jours prend aujourd'hui quelques minutes. Ce qui valait le coup d'acheter (parce qu'on a quand même autre chose de plus intéressant à faire quand on a une vraie vie) aujourd'hui suffit de le mettre dans la liste de milliers de téléchargements et ce sera téléchargé dans la nuit. "Quand on a pas les moyens". Sortez les violons  :;): 


Bref tout ça pour dire qu'au moment où on nous dit qu'il faut faire un effort pour redresser le pays, on va donner l'argent des contribuables à des gamins qui estiment que la radio c'est pas assez bien pour eux, qu'ils méritent mieux, et que pour ça il faut prendre l'argent de la caisse commune plutôt que le donner, je sais pas moi, au remboursement de la dette, à l'équipement militaire des soldats en Afghanistan, à la recherche, à la justice ... Pas grave, le contribuable gagne des fortune à pas br**** grand chose et n'a aucun besoin important qui risqueraient de ne pas être satisfaits. Ah non, j'ai confondu avec le cas personnel de M Mitterand  :;):

----------


## IbZz

> arkangl ça n'a rien de comparable. Pour copier un cd faut déjà se le procurer, acheter la cassette, enregistrer la plupart du temps en vitesse x1, attendre que ce soit fini, lancer le deuxième enregistrement, etc, etc, etc ... Ce qui prenait des jours prend aujourd'hui quelques minutes. Ce qui valait le coup d'acheter (parce qu'on a quand même autre chose de plus intéressant à faire quand on a une vraie vie) aujourd'hui suffit de le mettre dans la liste de milliers de téléchargements et ce sera téléchargé dans la nuit.


Je trouve au contraire qu'arkangl a raison : en quoi cela diffère t-il de copier des cassettes ou des mp3, quand de toute façon on n'achète pas? Je veux dire qu'à douze ans, je n'avais AUCUN moyens financiers, et c'était pareil pour quasi tout le monde, personne n'achetait quoi que ce soit, jusqu'à 18 ans, hormis 2/3 cassettes ou cd. Ou est la différence entre un disque dur rempli de mp3, ou une caisse de cassettes? 

Le fait qu'on s'échangeait nos musiques favorites, et qu'on achetait pas revient au même, non? L'argument qui dit que la différence réside dans le fait de mettre à disposition le mp3 pour un milliard de personne ne tient pas, puisque dans les deux cas, personne n'achète? 

Ou alors c'est moi et mes potes qui étions pauvres et mal intentionnés, mais honnêtement, j'ai l'impression que c'était exactement comme aujourd'hui, on se démerdais pour écouter toute la zik qu'on voulait, avec les moyens qu'on avait, c'est à dire très peu. 

Maintenant, tout le monde n'avait pas douze ans à l'époque des cassettes, c'est vrai  ::P:  Il faudrait l'avis de vieux croulants, pas de simples croulants comme moi.

----------


## DarzgL

Ce que je tire de tout ça c'est qu'on est en face d'une "industrie" qui est incapable de s'adapter. C'est tout.

----------


## aRthuR bRown

Chiffres et analyse des volumes de ventes :
http://ses.telecom-paristech.fr/bour...rche/crise.pdf  (même si pas mal de leur conclusions peuvent être discutables).

http://savatier.blog.lemonde.fr/2010...le-la-musique/

Et en effet le problème se posait déjà en 1980: http://boutique.ina.fr/video/media/e...disque.fr.html

----------


## XWolverine

> ...en quoi cela diffère t-il de copier des cassettes ou des mp3, quand de toute façon on n'achète pas? ... Ou est la différence entre un disque dur rempli de mp3, ou une caisse de cassettes?


La différence, je la vois dans le fait qu'une fois tes 18 ans atteints (enfin, à l'époque, parce que maintenant à partir de 12 ans, on a un pouvoir d'achat non négligeable), l'habitude est ancrée. Téléchoper sur le net, c'est tellement facile (choix) et rapide (ou au pire ne nécessitant qu'un faible intervention), que amha ça a un impact bien plus important que nos copies K7 puis CD de l'époque. Et puis va pas me dire que tu avais ce que tu voulais, à cette époque : Tu ne connaissais personne qui avait l'album que tu convoitais, t'allais te l'acheter.
Sans vouloir défendre quelque côté que ce soit, je suis quand même effaré de constater la tendance "naturelle" que je vois autour de moi (de l'ado au cinquantenaire) à lancer la mule pour tout et n'importe quoi. On monterait un fake toilette en p2p, certains seraient presque prêts à cliquer au lieu d'aller pisser en vrai  ::P:

----------


## Alvinellomy

S'inscrire pour faire de la pub pour des sites légaux ou non c'est pas franchement notre came par ici.

----------


## Baal-84

Ibzz tu te débrouillait pour écouter toute la zik que tu POUVAIS gratuitement. Ou alors t'avais des moyens qui étaient inaccessibles au commun des mortels  :;):  
Et cette question d'absence de moyens est un non sens aujourd'hui alors qu'on a jamais mis autant de moyens pour se procurer de la musique et l'écouter tout en ayant jamais eu autant d'offre de qualité gratuite (ou du moins dont le prix est inclu dans celui nécessaire à se procurer la musique payante). Moi aussi je suis un croulant, et une chose est sûr, depuis quelques années j'ai vu mes amis passer d'une consommation moyenne de médias (cd/dvd) à zéro consommation. Enfin consommation légale, hein ... Enfin c'est du bon sens, on va pas payer quelque chose qu'on peut avoir gratuitement. Mais qu'on donne la vraie raison, pas des excuses  :;):

----------


## adam0509

Tout ça pour accéder a un catalogue composé de Mickael Jackson, Johnny halliday, et Diam's






C'est clair que cette loi défend la création et les petits artistes dis-donc !!!

----------


## IbZz

> La différence, je la vois dans le fait qu'une fois tes 18 ans atteints (enfin, à l'époque, parce que maintenant à partir de 12 ans, on a un pouvoir d'achat non négligeable), l'habitude est ancrée. Téléchoper sur le net, c'est tellement facile (choix) et rapide (ou au pire ne nécessitant qu'un faible intervention), que amha ça a un impact bien plus important que nos copies K7 puis CD de l'époque. Et puis va pas me dire que tu avais ce que tu voulais, à cette époque : Tu ne connaissais personne qui avait l'album que tu convoitais, t'allais te l'acheter.
> Sans vouloir défendre quelque côté que ce soit, je suis quand même effaré de constater la tendance "naturelle" que je vois autour de moi (de l'ado au cinquantenaire) à lancer la mule pour tout et n'importe quoi. On monterait un fake toilette en p2p, certains seraient presque prêts à cliquer au lieu d'aller pisser en vrai


Je ne sais pas d'où tu tiens l'affirmation selon laquelle aujourd'hui les jeunes sont plus riches qu'avant. C'est peut-être vrai, mais ça m'intéresserait d'approfondir le sujet. 

Pour ce qui est de l'album que je cherchais, je trouve aussi que tu devrais étayer tes propos -sans animosité aucune, parce que personnellement, je trouvais tout ce que je voulais, par le fait que j'étais avec des amis qui avaient la même passion, et qui du coup écoutaient les mêmes groupes. Avec cinq ou six personnes dans ton entourage, tu te retrouvais avec quasi ce que tu voulais. Aujourd'hui, c'est vrai que la recherche est facilitée, mais ça ne change pas grand-chose, hormis que tu te retrouves avec beaucoup plus de trucs que tu n'écoutes que d'une oreille. Cela dit, on en revient au même constat : on n'achetait rien. On écoutait des trucs plus ciblés, une quarantaine de groupes en tout, alors qu'aujourd'hui le chiffre doit etre multiplié par cent, mais ça n'influe pas sur le pouvoir d'achat.

J'ai pas du tout la même impression que toi vis-à-vis de la facilité à lancer la mule, pour les générations plus agées. On est beaucoup, dans mon entourage, à acheter ce que notre budget nous permet d'acheter. Beaucoup sont au courant de l'importance d'acheter un cd ou une bédé ou autre chose, et achètent tant qu'ils peuvent. Cela dit, la tendance générale est peut-être différente, mais je ne la connais pas. C'est clair qu'on télécharge, mais c'est clair aussi que beaucoup de ces téléchargeurs se ruinent dès qu'ils le peuvent, parce qu'acheter, ça fait vivre l'auteur. En tout cas c'est mon cas, et celui de mon entourage. 

Pareil pour les jeux, pour toute la culture. 

Par contre, pour cliquer au lieu de pisser, je suis preneur, parce que pisser, c'est hyper lourd, surtout à demi-beurré après des escaliers interminables à une heure du mat' -je sais, c'est moi le minable.  ::P:

----------


## adam0509

Entre les albums a 20€, les DVDs a 20€ et les blu-ray a 30€ et les jeux-vidéo a 70€, on se dit qu'il y a un problème.


Moi j'suis pour acheter un DVD neuf a 9€ (avec bonus et tout hein !).



Et puis avec le prix du m² a paris/ile de france... stocker DVD/jeux/CDs ça prend vite de la place !

----------


## Pronoein

> Oui mais ce que je me demande aussi, c'est si à l'époque où la musique n'était pas disponible gratuitement aussi facilement les gens se plaignaient autant du prix de leurs cd et k7. C'était comme ça et pis c'est tout, comme pour les autres industries où les produits sont uniquement disponible en payant le prix fort, prix qui est fixé selon l'offre et la demande.


Emprisonner le consommateur dans un modèle économique qu'il ne préfère pas est injuste. Internet offre une alternative dans laquelle ce serait de l'escroquerie que de vendre du dématérialisé au prix du manufacturé et matériellement distribué. Le gouvernement et les parlementaires favorisent un modèle technologiquement obsolète au détriment des consommateurs et au profit des propriétaires effectifs de la culture marchandisée. J'affirme que cette volonté politique est contraire à la volonté générale et qu'elle ne parvient à s'exercer qu'à travers de la manipulation d'opinion et de la désinformation. * 

En effet, le "piratage" massif *prouve* en fin de compte dans les faits, par sa simple existence, indéniablement je pense, la quasi nullité des coûts de distribution et la nullité des coût de manufacturation. C'est à dire que pour respecter la sacro-sainte loi du marché libre (en excluant donc en particulier toute entente des prix ou abus de position dominante), la distribution devrait *accepter* de baisser ses prix afin de maintenir des marges de bénéfices raisonnables, non outrancières, et c'est ce qui devrait se passer naturellement si la libre concurrence était effective.
Seulement voilà: cela donnerait au consommateur à choisir entre un album de musique matériel à 18 euros et un dématérialisé dont le prix coûtant de 0,0001 euro justifierait difficilement de le vendre au-dessus de 0,01 euro. Cela voudrait dire l'écroulement de la distribution traditionnelle des produits culturels, qui ne se sauverait qu'en justifiant l'objet matériel par la qualité intrinsèque (non dématérialisable) du coffret. Accepter ce nouveau modèle voudrait dire une distribution proche de son maximum théorique (parmi une population de deux milliards d'internautes) et que cent millions de téléchargements rapporteraient un million pour un investissement de distribution si négligeable qu'il est à la portée des créateurs eux-mêmes.

Les distributeurs ont peur de perdre leur place d'intermédiaire qui est devenue technologiquement facultative, ce qui est leur inéluctable destin s'ils se comportent comme des dinosaures. Pourtant, le nouveau modèle offre de nombreuses niches où peuvent s'insérer les anciens parasi... distributeurs qui pourront ponctionner leur part sur le flux d'argent qui pourront capitaliser sur des services "plus". **
Il n'y a, de plus, pas de volonté politique de favoriser la diffusion massive de la culture ou la "qualité intrinsèque" de quoi que ce soit. Si j'osais, je dirais qu'au contraire, le paradigme actuel de notre modèle de consommation consiste à vendre de la merde par palettes en escroquant les clients via l'impunité d'un marketing malhonnête mais bien calculé. Mais je n'ose pas élargir ainsi le débat...

*: cette obscurité du texte de loi sur la carte musique et cette difficulté d'en dégager le mécanisme de fonctionnement, le financement, les effets possibles, le lien avec le piratage et les intentions déclarées, les doit-on d'ailleurs à une volonté d'opacité, à l'incompétence des législateurs face à la complexité de créer une carte, ou bien à notre ignorance?

**: par exemple, on pourrait imaginer un système proche d'une facture de téléphone: un nouveau lien html reconnaissable qui serait un lien payant de 0,01 centime donnant accès au fichier désiré en échange d'un loggage de notre clic qui permettrait qu'un organisme indépendant, certifié et reconnu nous présente la facture à la fin du mois et se charge de la distribution aux ayants droits. Consommateur et sites de téléchargement requerraient un certificat d'identification pour participer au système.
Le consommateur pourrait sans doute tricher mais serait-il motivé de le faire vu le prix enfin accessible et acceptable de ce qu'il consomme?
Quand aux arnaques (contrefaçon de clics!), chaque clic devant correspondre à un consommateur certifié et un site certifié, l'enquête serait aussi aisée qu'il serait facile de protester sur sa facture puisque consommer un produit culturel serait comme lui passer un coup de téléphone... Il faudrait encore creuser cette idée afin d'assurer le retour sur investissement de la production, par exemple avec des tarifs plus élevés mais dégressant proportionnellement avec le nombre de téléchargements...
Enfin bref, c'est de l'impro, mais je suis certain que n'importe quel expert compétent pourrait pondre un système viable à la hauteur de la situation technologique actuelle et qui favoriserait l'intérêt général sans même remettre en cause le système capitaliste. L'idée qu'on ne devrait lucrer que modérément sur la culture est universelle et ne se range ni à droite ni à gauche.

----------


## perverpepere

> prix qui est fixé selon l'offre et la demande.


Si on était dans une vraie économie de marché, les prix seraient réellement fonction de l'offre et de la demande, mais ce n'est pas le cas.
Pourquoi les majors disent elles: "au secours on nous pirate, nous allons coulé" mais les prix en rayon ne bougent pas ?

Comment ce fait il que tous les CD soient au même prix (à peux de chose pret) quelques soit la major qui le produit ?
Les Mp3 kiff kiff le meme prix chez universal, EMI, et les autres.

Donc on est dans une économie de copinage comme pour la téléphonie mobile, internet, les banques, ....


Ajout:
Sinon, on peut comparer internet, à la bande FM.
Un beau jour des gens se sont mis à diffuser des oeuvres sur la bande FM, les industrielles de la musique ont alors crié au loups.

La Sacem a été créé et les stations FM ont dû verser des droits pour diffuser la musique.
Pour l'internet on créait l'HADOPI, et la carte jeune, et nos gouvernants nous disent que le piratage c'est le mal, que ca tue la création, blablablabla.
Pourtant les FAI, les hébérgeurs, comme les stations de radio vivent de la pub, pub qui est vu entendu grâce à la musique qu'ils diffusent.

Puis petit à petit les stations FM ont perdu leurs indépendances, et désormais ont entendu la même soupe quelque soit la station que l'on mets.
Va t'on aller vers le même phénomène sur la toile ?

----------


## Kass Kroute

Il n'y a pas que la différence de prix matériel/numérique mais le prix tout court.
Il y a quelques mois, je tombe à la Keufna sur le CD d'un célèbre français spécialiste du clavecin électronique.
24 € pour un putain d'album sorti en 1976 !
Et pourquoi pas m'abonner à une chaîne télé payante pour mater Derrick tant que j'y suis  ::huh:: 

Ce que devrait défendre l’État c'est *l’accès* à la musique, pas *l'achat* de la musique.
Comme expliquer qu'enregistrer ce qui passe à la radio, c'est légal...

Son rôle serait aussi de favoriser la mise en place d'un serveur permettant aux nouveaux talents de diffuser leurs œuvres facilement (plutôt que de laisser des stars déjà riches à crever se goinfrer aux frais du contribuable  ::(: ).

Du coup, je suis reparti avec une compile de Klaus Nomi à 10 euros  ::wub::

----------


## Tenebras

> bla...



Je me permets de faire remarquer que le prix du disque ne concerne pas que sa fabrication...
C'est un musicien et ingénieur du son qui dit ça.
Donc oui, les frais de fabrication, stockage, impression de la pochettes n'existent plus, mais crois moi... ces frais la sont complétement minimes, de l'ordre d'un euro par disque pour de petites quantités. Le reste... ben c'est pareil, faut enregistrer la musique, créer le visuel de la pochette, faire de la pub etc etc...
Il est vrais qu'on peut supprimer également une partie des frais du a la vente, une plateforme de téléchargement devant couter moins cher qu'une mise en rayon et un disquaire, mais cela a un cout quand même.

Pour revenir a ton exemple de la chanson a 0,01 euro (je vais traduire en franc suisse pour ma comparaison, tu ne m'en voudra pas)
Une journée de studio, c'est dans les 500.-Chf (prix de base sans musiciens dans un studio milieu de game). Imaginons que tues très bien préparé, tu enregistres ta chanson en un jour, après tu passes au mastering, paf 200.- de plus.
Il te faut donc 700.- juste pour rentrer dans tes frais.
Si tu as monté ton propres label (pas de major donc) la plateforme de téléchargement va te prendre 30% (Itune par exemple)
Il te faut donc vendre pour 1000.- soit 100'000 titres.
Et hop... on vient d'exclure tout ceux qui ne peuvent pas se permettre d'investir dans de la pub.
Même s'il est évident qu'a ces prix aussi bas, le nombre de vente augmenteraient drastiquement.
On se retrouverait (c'est déjà un peu le cas) avec presque exclusivement de la musique électronique produite a faible cout dans des home studios peu couteux (je n'ai rien contre... c'est ce que je fais avec mon groupe :;): ) et de la soupe ultra marketée des nos amis les majors... Ah... on me dit que c'est déjà le cas ::'(: 

Tout ça pour dire, que le vrais problème, c'est pas le revenu des majors, mais l'appauvrissement de l'offre du a une perte de visibilité des "petits" artistes (c'était ma minute c'étaitmieuxavanttoutça)

*plus le temps de développer plus, je dois aller bosser*

----------


## LaVaBo

> Ca dépend d'où est partie l'idée, elle a pu venir d'un secrétaire d'état n'ayant aucune affinité avec les maisons de disques comme elle a pu être soufflée par celles-ci.


L'idée vient du rapport Olivennes non ?

(Du nom du rapporteur, ancien patron de la FN*C, à la base de pas mal de propositions inclues dans la loi hadopi. Oui, la F*AC, qui propose maintenant d'acheter des mp3 sur leur site, et profiteront très probablement de cette carte musique jeune)

----------


## Kekouse

L'analogie P2P-copiage de K7 n'est pas vraiment opportune.
Oui on le faisait tous mais ce n'était pas aussi simple et fallait forcément des originaux dans le cercle des amis-connaissances-collègues.
1 original donnait (au pif) 10 K7 "pirates".

Aujourd'hui 1 original peut virtuellement donner toutes les versions pirates du monde.
Le cercle amis-connaissances-collègues est devenue mondial avec le P2P.
Il suffit d'un copieur pour contenter le monde entier.

Ca change quand même pas mal de truc par rapport au temps des K7  ::): 
(outre la dématérialisation, la qualité de la copie et tout le reste)

----------


## XWolverine

> Je ne sais pas d'où tu tiens l'affirmation selon laquelle aujourd'hui les jeunes sont plus riches qu'avant. C'est peut-être vrai, mais ça m'intéresserait d'approfondir le sujet.


J'ai pas de stats, hein  :;): 
Juste mon impression. Quand j'étais collégien, on étais nombreux à ne pas avoir d'argent de poche (fallait gérer les sommes données par les papis / mamies ponctuellement) ou une petite somme par mois. Bon, y'en avait aussi qui avaient une somme conséquente chaque semaine. J'ai l'impression qu'aujourd'hui, l'ado se paye tout seul plus de trucs qu'avant. Mais je peux me tromper, hein.




> Pour ce qui est de l'album que je cherchais, je trouve aussi que tu devrais étayer tes propos -sans animosité aucune, parce que personnellement, je trouvais tout ce que je voulais, par le fait que j'étais avec des amis qui avaient la même passion,
> [...]
> Avec cinq ou six personnes dans ton entourage, tu te retrouvais avec quasi ce que tu voulais.
> [...]
>  on n'achetait rien. On écoutait des trucs plus ciblés, une quarantaine de groupes en tout, alors qu'aujourd'hui le chiffre doit etre multiplié par cent, mais ça n'influe pas sur le pouvoir d'achat.


Je suis dubitatif, là. Est-ce que tu ne te contentais pas tout simplement de ce que tu pouvais récupérer ?
Perso, c'était un peu le cas : On se prêtait les CD (on récupérait donc ce qu'on aimait et on découvrait des albums que les autres avaient). J'achetais les albums qui m'intéressaient (sauf si quelqu'un me les avaient prêtés avant) sans rechercher d'abord si un pote les avait déjà ou pas. La démarche aujourd'hui, c'est l'inverse, lorsqu'on veut un album, on va d'abord voir s'il est dispo sur le net et évidemment, comme il l'est, on ne l'achète quand même que dans de rares cas (collectionnite ou opportunité en passant dans un magasin).



> J'ai pas du tout la même impression que toi vis-à-vis de la facilité à lancer la mule, pour les générations plus agées. On est beaucoup, dans mon entourage, à acheter ce que notre budget nous permet d'acheter. Beaucoup sont au courant de l'importance d'acheter un cd ou une bédé ou autre chose, et achètent tant qu'ils peuvent. Cela dit, la tendance générale est peut-être différente, mais je ne la connais pas. C'est clair qu'on télécharge, mais c'est clair aussi que beaucoup de ces téléchargeurs se ruinent dès qu'ils le peuvent, parce qu'acheter, ça fait vivre l'auteur. En tout cas c'est mon cas, et celui de mon entourage.


j'ai peur que ce soit ça qui est en passe de disparaitre. Je suis sûr que beaucoup font comme toi, achètent les artistes qu'ils respectent et se contente de télécharger la musique jetable ou parfois pour découvrir de nouveaux artistes. Mais lorsque je discute de ce sujet, j'ai de plus en plus de retours de gens qui ont banalisé l'accès gratuit à une bibliothèque quasi infinie et qui ne voient plus l'intérêt d'acheter ce qu'ils ont directement à dispo.

----------


## Neo_13

> Je me permets de faire remarquer que le prix du disque ne concerne pas que sa fabrication...
> C'est un musicien et ingénieur du son qui dit ça.


 
Avec PLAISIR, je filerai 5€ par album à un consortium artiste, du coup, une fois payés les frais fixes, ils auraient encore 2x plus que d'habitude à se répartir. En attendant que ce soit possible, ni j'achète ni je DL. Sauf Amazon MP3 à 3€ l'album, où j'en ai acheté presque 20.

----------


## Gérard le Canard

Je reve d'une solution "a la steam", un programme avec un compte depuis lequel on pourrait acheter (plus ou moins) ce qu'on aime sans trop se ruiner avec quelques folies de temps en temps depuis n'importe quel ordinateur. Je trouve cela tellement beau que je ne comprends toujours pas son absence (et aussi, dezoner la distribution, cela serait merveilleux).

----------


## LaVaBo

> Je reve d'une solution "a la steam", un programme avec un compte depuis lequel on pourrait acheter (plus ou moins) ce qu'on aime sans trop se ruiner avec quelques folies de temps en temps depuis n'importe quel ordinateur. Je trouve cela tellement beau que je ne comprends toujours pas son absence (et aussi, dezoner la distribution, cela serait merveilleux).


Steam est très cher, hors promo. Les promos par contre sont souvent très avantageuse, mais sinon, le prix est égal ou supérieur au prix des boîtes.

Et l'utilisation d'un logiciel qui oblige a être utilisé pour lire ta musique, bof. Niveau portabilité, c'est pas top steam. Tout est verrouillé à fond.
Ah non monsieur, votre lecteur mp3 ne permet pas d'installer notre logiciel, vous ne pourrez pas lire votre musique dessus.

----------


## Azerty

Il ne le fait pas déjà tout çà Spotify ?
Stream de musiques, achat direct, mode hors connexion possible, synchro des périphériques, logiciel disponible pour téléphones [...].
Je n'ai qu'un compte Spotify Free, donc je me plante peut être (et je ne connais pas les prix pratiqués par spotify).

----------


## Ze Venerable

> Si on était dans une vraie économie de marché, les prix seraient réellement fonction de l'offre et de la demande, mais ce n'est pas le cas.


Y a-t-il une entente entre les vendeurs sur le prix de la musique, je sais pas. Ce que tu dis peut faire réfléchir, mais bon ne prouve pas non plus que ce soit le cas. En tout cas ce serait bien-sûr illégal, mais pas sûr que cela donnerait légalement le droit de se servir (pour aller au bout de ton idée).




> L'idée vient du rapport Olivennes non ?


Désolé je ne sais pas, j'ai pris l'émission en cours.

Par contre là je regarde sur spotify les prix des derniers albums de quelques gars bien connus, c'est toujours moins de 10 euros, parfois 7. Je me trompe où les prix ont baissé? j'avais plus comme base dans les 17euros pour un album à carrouf.

----------


## perverpepere

> Y a-t-il une entente entre les vendeurs sur le prix de la musique, je sais pas. Ce que tu dis peut faire réfléchir, mais bon ne prouve pas non plus que ce soit le cas. En tout cas ce serait bien-sûr illégal, mais pas sûr que cela donnerait légalement le droit de se servir (pour aller au bout de ton idée).


Effectivement pas de preuve, que des supputations.
Et anéfé ca ne donne pas le droit de se servir, MAIS si il y a bien entente sur les prix,cela légitime le piratage.
Pourquoi devrions nous respecter la lois si ceux que l'on engraisse ne la respect pas ? (attention pas de parallèle avec la politique)

Pour les artistes, ceux qui mouillent la chemise et qui font des concerts bizarrement ils se moquent un peu du téléchargement.
Les rentiers qui ont pondus un tube et continu à manger grâce à lui 30 ans après, pleurent, et bas bien fait pour eux je ne leur prêterais pas un mouchoir.

----------


## LaVaBo

> Pourquoi devrions nous respecter la lois si ceux que l'on engraisse ne la respect pas ? (attention pas de parallèle avec la politique)


Cette phrase décrédibilise le reste de ton propos.
Qu'est-ce qui empêcherait alors les membres de hadopi de venir te torturer à la maison ? T'avais qu'à respecter la loi...

----------


## perverpepere

> Cette phrase décrédibilise le reste de ton propos.
> Qu'est-ce qui empêcherait alors les membres de hadopi de venir te torturer à la maison ? T'avais qu'à respecter la loi...


 ::o:  ::o:  oupsss tu as totalement raison, je vais aller rayer mes propos

----------


## nokeo

:tired:   bon, j'vous explique :
Le comique, là, c'est de lire comment est traduite une initiative culturelle (ça aussi, c'est très drôle) en langage juridique.
Cette syntaxe souple et harmonieuse, ce vocable intuitif, ça parle jeune !! C'est clair !!  :;):  

Musique de variété = culture !!
L'équation est magique, le 1+1=3 de jean-claude.
Tout est sublime, GMB, une pige à 5 niveaux de lecture avec 3 copier/coller et trois lignes de commentaire, c'est du grand Art.
La classe ! :^_^:

----------


## fitfat

LaVaBo>Pasque ça respecterait pas la sacro-sainte règle du "pavupapri"  ::):

----------


## Sp1d3r

> Il ne le fait pas déjà tout çà Spotify ?
> Stream de musiques, achat direct, mode hors connexion possible, synchro des périphériques, logiciel disponible pour téléphones [...].
> Je n'ai qu'un compte Spotify Free, donc je me plante peut être (et je ne connais pas les prix pratiqués par spotify).


J'ai un compte Spotify. Pour 10€ par mois avec mon HTC Desire, j'écoute quasiment toute la musique que j'aime et où je veux... 
C'est très pratique pour écouter des chansons qu'on achèterait jamais mais qu'on aime bien écouter finalement. 

J'ai du compléter la bibliothèque à cause des quelques artistes qui refusent ce modèle (entre autre Pink Floyd, Metallica) grâce à des achats sur Amazon MP3.

Après certains artistes sont encore plus lourd en refusant même la distribution en achat via le net. C'est le cas d'AC/DC, des Beattles... Pour ça, pas d'autres moyens que d'acheter un CD physique qu'il faut ripper ensuite.  :tired: 

Globalement je trouve que l'offre est honnête, voir même pas cher pour ce que ça offre finalement.

----------


## IbZz

> J'ai un compte Spotify. Pour 10€ par mois avec mon HTC Desire, j'écoute quasiment toute la musique que j'aime et où je veux... 
> C'est très pratique pour écouter des chansons qu'on achèterait jamais mais qu'on aime bien écouter finalement. 
> 
> J'ai du compléter la bibliothèque à cause des quelques artistes qui refusent ce modèle (entre autre Pink Floyd, Metallica) grâce à des achats sur Amazon MP3.
> 
> Après certains artistes sont encore plus lourd en refusant même la distribution en achat via le net. C'est le cas d'AC/DC, des Beattles... Pour ça, pas d'autres moyens que d'acheter un CD physique qu'il faut ripper ensuite. 
> 
> Globalement je trouve que l'offre est honnête, voir même pas cher pour ce que ça offre finalement.


Et on y trouve de tout? Classique, électro, jazz? Je suppose que oui, mais jusqu'où va l'offre, d'après quel répertoire? Parce qu'en général, j'écoute des trucs bien précis, du genre telle version de tel pianiste en telle année, ou tel groupe un peu perdu du texas - je pense à Not breathing, par exemple, ou Boards of canada.  

Si c'est le cas, c'est vrai que des initiatives du genre peuvent être soutenues. Mais il faut vraiment qu'elles aient un sacré catalogue pour que ça marche. Et faut pas que ça soit trop cher non plus, parce que je suis pauvre.  :Cigare: 

Pour l'instant, je trouve que youtube devient intéressant, malgré le son assez pourri. On y trouve des trucs vraiment bien rares, comme Nancarrow, que j'avais eu beaucoup de mal à trouver ailleurs, comme deezer ou d'autres trucs un peu trop étroits. Il y a pas mal de passionnés qui mettent en ligne des trucs qu'il serait impossible de trouver à l'achat.

----------


## Sp1d3r

Si tu veux tester le catalogue de spotify, tu peux prendre un compte gratuit.  ::):

----------


## CPC Père Blastor

La carte musique est réservé aux "jeunes" de 12 à 25 ans. En l'occurrence ceux qui ont accès à internet mais très peu de pouvoir d'achat et dont l'arbitrage ira de manière quasi systématique vers des solutions d'acquisition plus obscure en faisant fit de la qualité au profit de la gratuité.  ::(: 

En revanche, les acheteurs à pouvoir d'achat plus fort, bien informé qui désirent une offre numérisée permettant de sortir du "sentier" des catalogues des majors, de passer au numérique via une offre riche et légale. Hé bein ces derniers assistent à la vente d'une merde au catalogue pauvre et bizarrement copié sur celui des majors. Mais c'est pas grave vu que ce n'est pas pour eux, ils peuvent que constater la destruction de ressources par l'état. Bref c'est pas la première fois que ça arrive. Je crois que l'on a financé un truc qui s'appelle HADOPI et que les jeunes cotisent au même taux des retraites plus faible que celle de leurs parents.  ::rolleyes:: 

(Merci Apple et itunes de mettre des pieds au cul à E*I, S**Y et autres).:smile:

----------


## IbZz

> Si tu veux tester le catalogue de spotify, tu peux prendre un compte gratuit.


De bonne foi, j'ai voulu tester, mais les choses sont si bien faites que spotify n'est pas disponible en Belgique. Il semble qu'on puisse contourner le problème en passant par un proxy, mais la procédure m'a découragé. Vive la Sabam et la Sacem, qui empêchent le développement de ce genre d'offre légale..  :tired: 

Non di dju.

----------


## Pronoein

> Musique de variété = culture !!


Derrière le glaive de ton ironie aussi tranchante et mal placée qu'un coup d'épée dans l'eau, je vois de la pensée unique qui te trompe.

Vive la variété.

Si tu juges la production culturelle par la merde en tube que l'industrie produit, tu es tombé dans un piège très ancien, un ensorcellement: on associe artificiellement un sentiment repoussant à ce qu'on ne veut pas que tu manipules librement par la pensée. 
Le dégoût, la peur, la haine, le ridicule, la douleur, etc., éloignent la possibilité de voir au-delà, d'utiliser l'outil à d'autres fins: qualité, diffusion massive, partage, mais aussi universalité, entente, harmonie...

(à noter que la même technique est utilisée pour s'approprier les services publics: d'abord les rendre inefficaces et scandaleux, puis une fois leur image pourrie, que le public n'y voit plus que du négatif, ils sont à points pour être cueillis par le privé).

----------


## Pronoein

> Je me permets de faire remarquer que le prix du disque ne concerne pas que sa fabrication...
> [...]
> 
> Tout ça pour dire, que le vrais problème, c'est pas le revenu des majors, mais l'appauvrissement de l'offre du a une perte de visibilité des "petits" artistes


Merci de me critiquer.

Nous sommes d'accord qu'il y a un coût de production de l'œuvre. Quant à la diffusion, je pense qu'Internet (et d'autres réseaux de diffusion) permettent de les diffuser avec un coût quasi-nul.

Je pense que c'est sur cette base que devrait s'établir un nouveau modèle économique. La plateforme de vente online qui te prendrait 30% de marge t'escroquerait. Les plateformes illégales le font gratuitement, alors où sont ces supposés frais, cette supposée plus-value justifiant les 30%?

Pourquoi ne pas faire un système de vente au prix dégressif: plus on vend et plus le prix baisse (sans qu'on ait le droit de le remonter ou de le retirer de la vente).

Quand à la visibilité, il me semble que c'est une question d'organisation de l'information: sur internet, tu trouves de tout, mais tu as besoin d'outils de recherche, de réseaux de confiance et de systèmes de notations et de mesure de pertinence pour faire remonter l'information que tu cherches à toi. Un réseau mélangeant les fonctionnalités de google, ebay, wikipedia et stumbleupon est un bon début de solution.

----------


## nokeo

> Vive la variété.


 :^_^: 

Comme dit Pépé Freud (cf "les mots de l'esprit"): Une bonne vanne est une vanne juive.
Donc on peut dire: "Une bonne initiative culturelle" est une phrase correct mais dont l'usage se perd.
Et je finis par : "Un bon texte juridique d'une bonne initiative culturelle", rholala que c'est pas facile pour un pubère tout juste génitalisé/digitalisé de tout comprendre.

Vive les Saucisses

----------


## Draculito

> Pour les artistes, ceux qui mouillent la chemise et qui font des concerts bizarrement ils se moquent un peu du téléchargement.


Tu t'appuies sur quels expériences/témoignages ?
Je ne prétends pas avoir des témoignages directs, mais ça me semble quand même une grosse connerie de dire ça pour tous les groupes qui en chie depuis des années en vivotant de leurs albums, et dont les gains des tournées permettent grosso modo de rentrer dans leurs frais.

Cf. site du groupe Primordial sur lequel le chanteur s'est par le passé déjà exprimé sur la "crise du disque" et ses retombées sur la scène metal

----------


## Neo_13

Moi, j'ai des retours directs d'artistes... souvent c'est "ça m'arrangerait que je ne trouve pas mon album sur emule tant que j'ai pas remboursé le studio. Après, rien à foutre. Je fais des albums pour que les gens viennent à mes concerts, pas pour gagner ma vie en restant à la maison" ou quelque chose d'approchant.

Néanmoins, c'est pas une excuse pour violer la loi... Mais une raison de la faire évoluer. Le disque (sous toutes ses formes) a moins d'un siècle. La musique précède l'écriture... Des choses sont sans doute possible.

----------


## SAYA

> Moi, j'ai des retours directs d'artistes... souvent c'est "ça m'arrangerait que je ne trouve pas mon album sur emule tant que j'ai pas remboursé le studio. Après, rien à foutre. Je fais des albums pour que les gens viennent à mes concerts, pas pour gagner ma vie en restant à la maison" ou quelque chose d'approchant.
> 
> Néanmoins, c'est pas une excuse pour violer la loi... Mais une raison de la faire évoluer. Le disque (sous toutes ses formes) a moins d'un siècle. La musique précède l'écriture... Des choses sont sans doute possible.



Peut être supprimer quelques intermédiaires (ceux-là même qui se donnent tant de mal pour faire passer l'Hadopi, pour se garnir toujours plus les poches) et récompenser plus directement les artistes - les vrais - et par là même permettre aux moins riches d'avoir accès sans "tricher". Faire connaître sa musique via le net et donner envie d'aller assister à des concerts. Peut être aussi donner un bon coup de balai dans toute la médiocrité proposée au profit de vrais talents qui n'arrivent pourtant pas à percer.

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Je me pose la question de savoir si cette "offre" n'est pas assimilable à un subventionnement déguisé du secteur privé par des fond public. Ce qui me semble est totalement interdit selon les lois européennes...

----------


## Sim's

> Je me pose la question de savoir si cette "offre" n'est pas assimilable à un subventionnement déguisé du secteur privé par des fond public. Ce qui me semble est totalement interdit selon les lois européennes...


C'est exactement ce que je pensais, mais j'avais oublié que c'était interdit par les lois européennes.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Je me pose la question de savoir si cette "offre" n'est pas assimilable à un subventionnement déguisé du secteur privé par des fond public. Ce qui me semble est totalement interdit selon les lois européennes...



T'inquiètes qu'ils y ont probablement pensés et que la défense est déjà prête, au cas où.
Un des avantages d'être au-dessus des lois  ::rolleyes::

----------


## perverpepere

> Tu t'appuies sur quels expériences/témoignages ?
> Je ne prétends pas avoir des témoignages directs, mais ça me semble quand même une grosse connerie de dire ça pour tous les groupes qui en chie depuis des années en vivotant de leurs albums, et dont les gains des tournées permettent grosso modo de rentrer dans leurs frais.


De connaissances, qui font de la musique, beaucoup de petit concert dans dans des bars, des petites salles, et autre animation de village.

Il y a quelques années ils ont cru pouvoir faire un disque, ils se sont fait broyés. Ils sont revenu à la scène, et depuis leurs bilans est redevenu positif.
Mais c'est sur tous n'est pas rose, à coter de la musique ils bossent.
La musique pour eux c'est un plus, qui leurs permet de se défouler le Week-end, et mettre du beur dans les épinards.

A ces sûrs ils sont pas du genre à dire :"Moi j'suis un ARTISTE, tous m'es dû il est hors de question que je fasse autre chose que jouer"

----------


## Kass Kroute

> C'est exactement ce que je pensais, mais j'avais oublié que c'était interdit par les lois européennes.


Et la prime à la casse pour les bagnoles alors ?

Je pense que c'est légal tant que tu ne favorise pas les maisons de disque françaises par exemple  :;):

----------


## Pronoein

> T'inquiètes qu'ils y ont probablement pensés et que la défense est déjà prête, au cas où.
> Un des avantages d'être au-dessus des lois


Les bras de fer entre l'Europe et le gouvernement français se multiplient. Ils n'en sont plus à leur première illégalité/inconstitutionnalité, ni à leur première sanction. Ils ne sont pas si au-dessus.

----------


## Baal-84

Perverpepere avec un raisonnement du genre "je dois m'estimer heureux de fournir un travail et de ne pas en vivre" la qualité des oeuvres, quelles qu'elles soient, serait pas terrible. Imagine un mec comme stefen king qui gribouille quelques lignes entre son cdd à mi temps chez burger king et son emploi de coiffeur à domicile ...

Et si l'état français est au dessus des lois, il n'est pas au dessus des traités internationaux  :;):

----------


## Anonyme2016

Moi je comprends toujours pas ce qui pousse les gens a acheter de la musique en mp3-de-chie au même prix qu'un CD ayant une qualité sonore dix fois supérieure.

Ou alors peut être qu'ils téléchargent de la merde et qu'au final ça n'a que peu d'importance.

----------


## Azerty

Parce-qu' ils n’achètent que quelques titres du-dit album (perso j'aime avoir l'album, physiquement j'entends).

----------


## Anonyme2016

Le genre de  truc assez inimaginable pour ma part, un album étant un tout avec un début et une fin...Ce serai comme acheter des pages de bouquins.

----------


## Guest

> en mp3-de-chie au même prix qu'un CD ayant une qualité sonore dix fois supérieure.


Hahahahahahahahaha  :^_^:

----------


## Azerty

> Le genre de  truc assez inimaginable pour ma part, un album étant un tout avec un début et une fin...Ce serai comme acheter des pages de bouquins.


Exactement oui  ::wacko::

----------


## Anonyme2016

Bah entre un mp3 encodé a 320Kbps -pour les meilleurs- et un fichier wave encodé a 1411 Kbps, la différence est plus que perceptible, pour peu qu'on aie un minimum d'oreille et une installation audio décente.

----------


## Guest

> Le genre de  truc assez inimaginable pour ma part, un album étant un tout avec un début et une fin...Ce serai comme acheter des pages de bouquins.


Ouais enfin la proportion d'albums pensés comme tels est infinitésimale.

Phil Spector rulez : Spector also greatly preferred singles to albums, describing LPs as "two hits and ten pieces of junk".

---------- Post ajouté à 21h40 ----------




> Bah entre un mp3 encodé a 320Kbps -pour les meilleurs- et un fichier wave encodé a 1411 Kbps, la différence est plus que perceptible, pour peu qu'on aie un minimum d'oreille et une installation audio décente.


Hahaha, oui et que les tests soient pas en aveugle.

----------


## Anonyme2016

Bah a chaque fois que je met un CD dans ma chaine...Je l'écoute d'une traite, d'un bout a l'autre...


Après tous les gens n'ont pas la même relation avec la musique.

----------


## Detox

> Bah entre un mp3 encodé a 320Kbps -pour les meilleurs- et un fichier wave encodé a 1411 Kbps, la différence est plus que perceptible, pour peu qu'on aie un minimum d'oreille et une installation audio décente.


Non, j'ai la flemme de détailler mais une bonne partie des professionnels montrent que ton cerveau est prédisposé à discerner un écart de qualité entre deux chiffres que t'as vu sur papier.

La réalité est tout autre, même en studio avec les moniteurs les plus précis qui soient, un fichier compressé commence à détériorer réellement le son qu'à partir d'un bitrate 192kbps et plus bas.
Et en blind test ( réellement à l'aveugle, sans savoir quel fichier est compressé ou pas ), il n'y a absolument aucune différence perceptible. 

En un mot comme en cent : branlette.

---------- Post ajouté à 21h47 ----------




> Bah a chaque fois que je met un CD dans ma chaine...Je l'écoute d'une traite, d'un bout a l'autre...


Là par contre je suis d'accord, après ça dépend aussi du style et des goûts de chacun. Néanmoins ça m'arrive d'acheter un seul morceau en format numérique, si c'est le seul à me plaire dans un album.

----------


## Draculito

+1 avec Fayfay sur ta vision d'un album comme un ensemble homogène (sans nécessairement tomber dans le concept album).

+1 avec Baal : pour atteindre un niveau d'excellence (en musique comme ailleurs), il faut pouvoir s'y consacrer pleinement. J'ai des retours de l'investissement nécessaire à des batteurs pour atteindre un niveau pro, c'est clair que ça marche pas si tu te contentes de jouer entre 18h et 20h.

----------


## perverpepere

> Perverpepere avec un raisonnement du genre "je dois m'estimer heureux de fournir un travail et de ne pas en vivre" la qualité des oeuvres, quelles qu'elles soient, serait pas terrible. Imagine un mec comme stefen king qui gribouille quelques lignes entre son cdd à mi temps chez burger king et son emploi de coiffeur à domicile ...


Il faut arrêter de rêver l'époque béni des artistes, où il suffisait de faire un tube pour pouvoir se la couler douce tous le restant de sa vie est fini, et ce n'est pas dommage.

A l'heure actuel tu peus travailler honnêtement, et pourtant vivre dans la rue,  ne pas avoir de quoi de quoi te nourrire, en plus on nous rentre dans le fondement tous nos acquis sociaux et tous le mondes nous dit: "C'est normal c'est la mondialisation qui veut ça, adapte toi ou creve", mais pour les artistes ca devrait être différent !
Pourquoi ? Ce sont des demis dieu à qui l'on doit tout ?

Comme tous le monde ils font des choses qui méritent d'être rémunérer si on appreci, mais il ne faut pas confondre rémunération et rente à vie.

----------


## Sannom

> Mais en fait la carte musique, c'est juste pour payer les titres moins cher, et en plus on est limité dans le choix?


De mon essai à la Fnac, tu es limité au catalogue du distributeur que tu choisis.




> Non dans le sens où l'idée est louable et bien pensée (on aide enfin les gens honnêtes au lieu de les faire raquer à cause des vilains pirates. Je ne sais pas pour vous, mais c'est la première proposition de ce type que je vois).


Ce n'est pas déjà le cas du téléchargement légal? Le prix est réduit par rapport aux boîtes, et les DRM se raréfient (la Fnac les a abandonnés, Amazon aussi).

----------


## Kupper

> Oui mais ce que je me demande aussi, c'est si à l'époque où la musique n'était pas disponible gratuitement aussi facilement les gens se plaignaient autant du prix de leurs cd et k7. C'était comme ça et pis c'est tout, comme pour les autres industries où les produits sont uniquement disponible en payant le prix fort, prix qui est fixé selon l'offre et la demande.


Oui mais deux points, d'une, comme tu le dis, a une epoque, il n'y avait pas le choix (encore que la contrefaçon et els copies illegale, ça ne date pas d'hier), maintenant oui, donc l'utilisateur a ENFIn un moyen de pression. L'autre point, comme tu le dis c'est l'offre et la demande qui défini les prix, hors puisque l'industrie de la musique se casse la gueule par manque de demande, pourquoi les prix ne chutent pas? Soient ils sont cons, soit ils sont hypocrites et gagnent grassement leur vie (sachant qu'en vendant en dématérialisé, ils le vendent et plus cher, et font plus de bénéfice en s'affranchissant de pas mal de depenses, comme le transport, la manufacture et l'entreposage).

----------


## lo0

Quelle connerie cette carte :/

----------

